
Ask HN: If there is shortage of developers, how come we don't get clients? - iwonagr
We have started a software startup, did the client analysis, market segmentation etc and started reaching out. We even created a promo - some free development for recommending a client. WHAT ARE WE DOING WRONG? We offer services. We build with Symfony2 (mainly web-apps&#x2F;backend&#x2F;backend for mobile apps). Thoughts?
======
eip
Who said there is a shortage of developers? Especially PHP developers?

